

Share with HN: Feynman on something like karma points   - gsivil
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f61KMw5zVhg

======
greenlblue
The world needs more people like him and your title is misleading. He is
making a point about the inherent value of something and that it can not be
measured by a select group of individuals.

